# File Knife Refurb



## Dave Martell (Jul 16, 2015)

My next door neighbors are pretty cool, the middle son (oldest in the house - I think 19-20) has done me a few favors since we moved in last August. He's plowed my (long and very steep) driveway a whole bunch of times (without me asking) as well as mowed my (2 acre) lawn when it looked like it needed mowing. He's just one of those work hard kind of guys that you don't see much of today. So when he showed me this knife of his (that he had bought about 6 yrs ago at an outdoors show) that's been made from a file - all rusty and one scale missing I knew I had the opportunity to repay his kindness. 

The knife appears to have been made by someone who knew how to grind but not how to use pins in handles - LOL. I removed the remaining scale and set out to flatten the tang by removing the teeth (that sat under the scales) but this didn't work out so well for me and I converted it to a hidden tang. 

I used a block of this crazy two toned amboyna burl that I scored a batch of to fashion the new handle from. This particular block was a little short for use on a full size kitchen knife and had a live end on it which I decided to leave. The original handle was pretty straight where I went with a curve and then blended into the finger notch. 

On the blade I removed what rust I could from the file teeth and then blued then over. I then smoothed over the teeth to make them less grabby. The bevels were then re-ground. I still have to put an edge on it (which will bring the tip to pointy-ness but otherwise it's done.

Oh, and the lucky bastid has a sheath (from another knife) that fits this knife like it was made for it. :thumbsup:

Just thought I'd share with you folks.....


----------



## KCMande (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh gosh! Stunning. I particularly love the knot hole in the end of the handle. Very nice way to pay someone back.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 16, 2015)

I love that two toned amboyna burl, although I may be slightly biased :whistling:


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 16, 2015)

That is friggin awesome :hatsoff:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 16, 2015)

Joe just got his knife...I'd say that he's pretty dang happy.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 17, 2015)

I wish I was your neighbor!


----------



## cave_dweller (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice job. I wish I got on with my neighbours that well!


----------



## Gnickrapon (Jul 17, 2015)

Holy crap. Amazing mate.


----------



## toddnmd (Jul 24, 2015)

There are more than two tones in that amboyna!
Great work !


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 24, 2015)

This gets cooler every time I look at it.


----------



## Ucmd (Jul 25, 2015)

Dave, that is really good lookin. Wow.


----------



## daveb (Jul 25, 2015)

Both the gesture and the knife - very well done.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 29, 2015)

That looks awesome and really is a great way to repay him! To actually repay the favour properly with your own time and effort shows that you respect him and value what he did for you, which I'm sure will man a lot.


----------

